
Show HN: ShopSleuth – Get notified when an item is ready to buy - sphuff
https://www.shopsleuth.io/
======
sphuff
Hi guys,

I recently built a PC for the first time. I found that one of my favorite
parts was looking for the best deal for each part. I spent a lot of time
lurking on different deal sites and buying the build piece by piece. To save
some time, I ended up coding a script to watch items that I was interested in,
and notify me when they fell below a certain price. I've saved a fair amount
of time and money using it, so I thought this is a tool that some of you could
get some use out of too.

Right now it's meant mostly for electronics, but it should work for any item
that can be gotten just from the URL. I only have a couple of the big sites at
the moment, but have plans to add a lot more.

Let me know if there's anything you all would find helpful to add!

------
michal_a
Don't price comparison sites already do this, while pulling in prices from all
available shops? How is this better?

